# Where is report post button in marketplace?



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Wanted to report the ebay ad at the top of parts for sale section (interior) but can't find the report post button.

It makes the stupid nazi - like marketplace even more pathetic if you can't report problems in any way :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

which post :? I think someone got there first


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

jammyd said:


> which post :? I think someone got there first


indeed.

Is there no report button then? Surely an important feature in the regime?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Certainly should be in there. I've just checked the permissions and it's set to allow users to report posts. I assume then you've not got the button with the "!" showing on any of the posts?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I can see the ! button, were you logged in at the time?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Never been an ! button there guys, in parts or cars since since the reply option went :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Nope. no button.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

still not been able to add a report button then? :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I can still see it in cars for sale and parts - edit x ! ? all there :?

unless the mod priviliges are allowing us to see it :? :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

yep. really. Why would i lie?! :lol:

here's what we see:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just looked at it again, it's set to allow users to report posts, but I think the report post function is also tied into the reply to post which is overriding this issue.

Basically it's not possible.


----------

